

AngularStrap gets rewritten - AngularJS 1.2+ native directives for Bootstrap 3 - olouv
http://mgcrea.github.io/angular-strap/?v2

======
keda
Interesting, how is it different from another (probably more popular) project
angular-ui.github.io/bootstrap/. From a quick glance of the code, looks like
you have view hardcoded to the js [0]. Is it consider a good practice? Since
it'll be loaded regardless if user is going to overwrite it, and increase the
size of the js.

Good work, can't wait to see more high quality angular projects.

[0]: [https://github.com/mgcrea/angular-
strap/blob/master/src/drop...](https://github.com/mgcrea/angular-
strap/blob/master/src/dropdown/dropdown.js#L7)

~~~
olouv
Author here, it would end up hardcoded anyway as it must be pre-loaded for
performance reason.

But indeed, it could be compiled in a separate file to reduce the payload in
case you don't use base templates, but at the cost of an extra http request,
not sur the trade-of would be worth it.

I may add other build configurations at a later date, but for the sake of
simplicity, I think it's best as it is for now.

------
shirro
I can't see support for collapse anywhere. It is in bootstrap.js and ui-
bootstrap. Handy for responsive navbars amongst other things.

~~~
olouv
Not really fond of Bootstrap's collapsing system, but there is a pending issue
regarding this, so I might tackle it very soon.

------
fadzlan
This is awesome! Saves me from the trouble of writing the directives myself.

------
jfaucett
awesome this is great news. The jQuery and Twitter js libs kept me from using
it in the past, cant wait to update some of my projects with it.

